# Suzuki 30hp fuel issue



## norandi (Feb 9, 2021)

So I’ve been having a strange fuel issue with my zuke. Wondering if anyone has been through a similar situation.
I believe I’m getting vapor lock. Motor runs great for the first 10 minutes of the trip, then it starts to bog down for a couple minutes until it dies. Primer bulb gets soft and if I pump it, it’ll try and run and die again. If I drain some fuel out from the drain screw in the fuel system it’ll run great for another 10-15 minutes till it does the same thing again. I changed the high pressure pump when it first happened and I thought the issue was fixed until the second trip it began again with the issue.
Need help I wanna fish!!!


----------



## 17376 (May 5, 2017)

Get another tank, primer bulb etc with fresh fuel and try it. Sounds to me like there might be water in it. Drain off the carb or fuel rails into a clear glass and see if there is separation.


----------



## 994 (Apr 14, 2008)

Is your tank properly vented?


----------



## norandi (Feb 9, 2021)

Travis Smith said:


> Get another tank, primer bulb etc with fresh fuel and try it. Sounds to me like there might be water in it. Drain off the carb or fuel rails into a clear glass and see if there is separation.


a buddy suggested to try and run it on a plastic tank to rule out any issue that’s tank related such as water or the tank not venting properly. Thinking I’ll try that. I did squeeze some fuel from the primer bulb into a glass and I didn’t see any seperation but I’ll try and get some gas out of the rails.




mosquitolaGOON said:


> Is your tank properly vented?


So I blew into the fuel fill neck and air came out of the vent. Should mean it’s good right? Also when I first had the issue I removed the gas cap to see if it made a difference and it didn’t.


----------



## 17376 (May 5, 2017)

They are pretty simple. Try a new bulb, tank etc 

Run it as is. When it cuts off, drain the fuel at the engine into a glass and see if it has water.


----------

